# Ассиметрия плеч



## Danda (5 Апр 2020)

Здравствуйте. Сильно беспокоит ассиметрия плеч. Болей нет, беспокоит внешний вид. Для исправления проблемы делаю гимнастику для спины. Подскажите, как можно улучшить ситуацию?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Апр 2020)

Сколиоз. Левая нога короче, поэтому позвоночник криво и компенсаторно плечо поднимается  вверх.
Вопрос красоты беспокоить не должен, не девочка.
Вопрос профилактики болевого синдрома, который может придти раньше и сильнее обычного, по общему варианту.
Тему про профилактику боли  в спине нашли?


----------



## Danda (5 Апр 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за столь быстрое реагирование на тему.
Вообще, как таковых болей в спине нет, я был у ортопеда, она мне диагностировала сглаженный кифоз, из-за него при глубоком вдохе немного болит с правой стороны грудного отдела позвоночника. Подскажите, как можно исправить данную проблему? Может сходить на прием к мануальщику?
Про профилактику болей в спине не искал.

Хотя, ещё иногда болит чуть левее поясницы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Апр 2020)

Исправить нельзя. Дерево уже выросло. А взрослое дерево исправлять – только ломать. Можно подправить, сделать, чтобы меньше беспокоило и не так было заметно, в том числе постоянно носить стельку которая будет приподнимать левую ногу.
Ставьте себе другую задачу. Задачи, чтобы не болело, вернее чтоб заболело как можно позже. Что Вы так привязались к этой кривизне,  пол страны таких. Степень небольшая – в армию годен, значит, здоров.


----------

